# Engine Room arrangement



## jkkt87

hi guys, do you have any idea how to allocate machinery equipments and those pumps inside engine room? what is the criteria (minimum maintenance space, etc)to allocate those equipments. Any nice website to show me?


----------



## jamesgpobog

jkkt87 said:


> hi guys, do you have any idea how to allocate machinery equipments and those pumps inside engine room? what is the criteria (minimum maintenance space, etc)to allocate those equipments. Any nice website to show me?


Not exactly in answer to your question, but I think you'll be really happy to get this link...


http://hnsa.org/doc/index.htm


----------



## david freeman

jkkt87 said:


> hi guys, do you have any idea how to allocate machinery equipments and those pumps inside engine room? what is the criteria (minimum maintenance space, etc)to allocate those equipments. Any nice website to show me?


By guess and by god sometimes-maintenance was the last thing on a builders mind, only the sailing engineers had to have a twisted mind to solve some off the problems-Worse offenders where intercooler stacks, if they could not stop the leaks by porrage/sawdust ect.(LOL)(Cloud)


----------



## Varley

Although adequate space for maintenance and access for removals would seem to be the meat of the shipbuilder an owner's or manager's newbuilding team will seldom NOT find a change necessary. So out with your scale and the E-R arrangement and get to work! (Don't involve me - most yard drawings thesedays are produced A4. Not for use - even for those with perfect eyesight - only for stamping and return!).


----------



## kewl dude

Attached three images of US Maritime Commission WWII C4-S-A4, built mostly as fast troopers and hospital ships, and two images of T2 tanker engine rooms.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Keltic Star

I know it's a much smaller vessel than what you are looking for but this is the engine room and tank top arrangement on a 50m fast crew boat. Four engines with surface drive props.


----------



## tbates

Hi, I have many engine room arrangement drawings. from 1880s though the 2000s. If you are instrested, let me know. Tom


----------



## chadburn

If you are also doing the piping arrangement make sure you put plenty of crossover's in.


----------



## uisdean mor

Yup Chadburn - nothing like a good dose of bunkers in the water tanks. Makes for good heat transfer properties and has added bonus of corrosion reduction without use of comicals. 

Rgds 
UM


----------



## chadburn

uisdean mor said:


> Yup Chadburn - nothing like a good dose of bunkers in the water tanks. Makes for good heat transfer properties and has added bonus of corrosion reduction without use of comicals.
> 
> Rgds
> UM


I will re-phrase it, make sure that you have plenty of correctly marked cross-over's!!


----------



## Iain Crosbie

There is a fascinating exhibit at the Scottish Maritime Museum in Irvine:
See here for a picture:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottishmaritimemuseum/5033421564/
It is a large scale model of a ship's engine room, showing how the pipework is laid out, location of flanges etc. I can't believe they did this for every ship that was built, but perhaps someone can confirm?


----------



## michael charters

fit them on flexible piping


----------



## chadburn

Iain Crosbie said:


> There is a fascinating exhibit at the Scottish Maritime Museum in Irvine:
> See here for a picture:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottishmaritimemuseum/5033421564/
> It is a large scale model of a ship's engine room, showing how the pipework is laid out, location of flanges etc. I can't believe they did this for every ship that was built, but perhaps someone can confirm?


Shipyard employed model maker's not only made the complete presentation ship model's but also the layout model's for the Engineroom's, some people are not very good at reading drawing's when it came to piping arrangement's and a model gave them a "3D" version.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Iain Crosbie said:


> There is a fascinating exhibit at the Scottish Maritime Museum in Irvine:
> See here for a picture:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottishmaritimemuseum/5033421564/
> It is a large scale model of a ship's engine room, showing how the pipework is laid out, location of flanges etc. I can't believe they did this for every ship that was built, but perhaps someone can confirm?


This is pre-CAD days,but the Japs were into ER layout models but in my day,it was first one down got his pipe in after that every one had to put theirs in, around it best way they could(no thought put into long runs)and have to be repaired by Italian Dwarfs


----------



## chadburn

A.D.FROST said:


> This is pre-CAD days,but the Japs were into ER layout models but in my day,it was first one down got his pipe in after that every one had to put theirs in, around it best way they could(no thought put into long runs)and have to be repaired by Italian Dwarfs


I know what you were after, the "break and make" if it had to be taken out again for other's to put theirs in(Jester). So that's 1/6p for the initial make, 8p for the break, followed by the remake at 1/6p, a nice little earner.(Thumb)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

chadburn said:


> I know what you were after, the "break and make" if it had to be taken out again for other's to put theirs in(Jester). So that's 1/6p for the initial make, 8p for the break, followed by the remake at 1/6p, a nice little earner.(Thumb)


They called it the 'Plumber's Olympics' in Cammell Lairds. it was a race every morning to get down the pit with your pipes and get them in before some other bugger ran his pipes across the same space.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## forthbridge

Iain Crosbie said:


> There is a fascinating exhibit at the Scottish Maritime Museum in Irvine:
> See here for a picture:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottishmaritimemuseum/5033421564/
> It is a large scale model of a ship's engine room, showing how the pipework is laid out, location of flanges etc. I can't believe they did this for every ship that was built, but perhaps someone can confirm?


Amoco had a large scale plastic model of their N W Hutton platform in their office at Greenbank road in Aberdeen. seemingly it was used for planning pipe layouts when the platform was being built. Don't know what happened to it when they moved offices.


----------



## MWD

It's all clear to me now. 

I seem to remember engineers who sailed on the UCL flagship, "Windsor Castle" commenting that "The builders must have tipped all the auxillary machinery down the fiddily and bolted it down where it fell" 

Apparently very congested down below.

MWD.


----------



## Ron Stringer

In the 1960s, in a bar in Vlaardigen or Schiedam, I got talking to a guy who worked as a draughtsman for Shell. He was earning about 3 times my pay (including the tanker bonus) and was employed creating isometric drawings of pipe runs for refineries such as Pernis, wherever they were being built. 

Nowadays that sort of thing is probably done by a computer program under the supervision of a teenager on 10% above the minimum wage. (Jester)


----------



## Long gone

Ron Stringer said:


> In the 1960s, in a bar in Vlaardigen or Schiedam, I got talking to a guy who worked as a draughtsman for Shell. He was earning about 3 times my pay (including the tanker bonus) and was employed creating isometric drawings of pipe runs for refineries such as Pernis, wherever they were being built.
> 
> Nowadays that sort of thing is probably done by a computer program under the supervision of a teenager on 10% above the minimum wage. (Jester)


Stop doing my job down! Doing piping iso's is quite a skill. Actually, if you've got one of the 3D programs, PDMS or AutoPlant, it will generate the isos from the GA, but you still have to draw everything accurately on that


----------

